#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Microfoons opbergen, meenemen

## Watt Xtra

Beste allemaal.

Waar ik nu een beetje mee zit.
Ik heb mij de afgelopen 2 jaar nu een aantal methodes geprobeert om de microfoons welke gebruikt worden tijdens optredens zo goed mogelijk op te bergen, dan wel mee te nemen.

Koffertjes, inzetbakken bij de kabelcases, in een case mee in losse etui's.
Maar kom er eigenlijk niet uit wat nu de beste manier zou wezen.

Nu is mijn vraag, hoe nemen jullie de microfoons mee naar klus? 
Wanneer hier foto's van zijn wordt het geheel nog duidelijker.

Het gaat dus om de microfoons die gebruikt worden voor het versterken van bandjes, zanggroepen enz. Dus niet die ene draadloze microfoon. Maar het complete setje wat nodig is.

Het gaat mij om gemakkelijk, overzichtelijk te kunnen werken, optimale bescherming van de mic's, handig meenemen enz.

----------


## renevanh

Volgens mij zijn er twee 'beste' manieren.
De eerste iets als dit, microfoons liggen veilig en gaan nergens heen. Nadeel: een SM87 past niet, een klein overheadje gaat de halve kist door tijdens vervoer.

Een andere optie is dit systeem. Gaten in schuim, microfoons staande erin. Het voordeel is dat (wanneer je gaten diep genoeg zijn) bijna alles er in past. De 'aparte' mics (Beta 52 bijvoorbeeld) zul je los in een hoesje in een zijvakje oid moeten meenemen.

----------


## Robert H

Aangezien de drum-mikes bij ons gewoon op de kit blijven zitten (in grote case) en de gitaar/bas rechtstreeks worden ingeprikt, blijven er bij ons enkel vier zangmicrofoons en een paar spares over. Die liggen bij ons keurig ingeschuimd in een 19"-lade. Niet echt vergelijkbaar met jouw ongetwijfeld grotere assortiment, maar wel een aanrader!

Onze geluidsman deed tot een tijdje geleden ook verhuur (kleinschalig, maar wel met een keurige set) en had zijn volledige microfoonpakket ook in lades in een 19"-rack. Ideaal bij festival-achtige klussen; Je zet die hele kist gewoon in de buurt van de monitormix en je hebt alles zo voor het grijpen. Als je rack hoog genoeg is, schroef je de rerst van je monitor-gerelateerde meuk er gewoon bij in.

----------


## laserguy

Die laatste mogelijkheid van renevanh vind ik persoonlijk ook makkelijkst: naast de mics is er ook nog ruimte voor klemmetjes e.d. En als het om een drumkit gaat dan passen de kabels er ook nog in (heb zo dubbele met in het midden een vak en aan beide zijden gaatjesmousse).

----------


## Carl

Ik heb een ladenkastje zelf gemaakt, in een flightcase.
Het zijn 3 lades, van drie verschillende hoogtes. In de dunste lade zitten de pijpjes etc, in de middelste de zangmicrofoons en in de dikste de afwijkende maten en overigen.
Alle mic's liggen in op maat gesneden schuim, alles ligt dus "perfect" beschermd.
Ik heb boven elke lade een schuin plankje gemaakt, dat is aan de voorkant 1cm. hoger dan achterin en er zit 5mm. schuim op dit plankje. Als je nu de lade dichtschuift, sluit dit de lade precies af en liggen de mic's dus opgesloten. (de lades zijn van binnen ook 1cm. schuin middels opvulling onder het schuim)
Als je meerdere lagen schuim gebruikt, vooral in de dikste lade, kun je de vormen heel goed namaken.
De nadelen zijn:
1) lastig te maken, veel timmerwerk.
2) schuimvormen zijn niet zo mooi als gekocht.
3) als je assortiment wijzigt moet je nieuw schuim maken.
4) de schuine plankjes hadden een grotere hoek moeten hebben, het klemt enigzins.
5) meerdere lagen schuim werkt een beetje rommelig en het ligt een beetje los. Aan elkaar vastplakken is niet echt goed gelukt.

Al met al ben ik wel blij met mijn kistje, maar het had wel ietsje beter gekund. (is dat niet altijd zo trouwens?)

----------


## showband

Ik gebruik bij de band ook de oplossing van een kleine kist met schuim waarin de microfoons rechtop staan. Zelf op maat gesneden. Zodat je ook gelijk ziet of er microfoons ontbreken. 

Dat snijden doe je met een broodmes (kartelmes) overigens het makkelijkste.

De ideale dozen hiervoor kosten niets. Bij vrijwel elke luxe kofferset zit er een beautycase die bijna niemand gebruikt. Die kan bijna iedereen wel ergens uit de familie cadeau krijgen. En het zijn ideale kisten :
-licht,
-waterdicht, 
-stevig 
-met cijferslot, 
-letterlijk samsonite kwaliteit en 
-een opvallende kleur zodat je dure set microfoons opvallen bij ontvreemden. Ik heb een vuurrode!

Die koffer gooi ik dan weer met een boog in de kabelkist. Bij de stageboxen. Ze zijn afgerond zodat ze andere zaken in een grote kist niet beschadigen.  :Smile:

----------


## Carl

Ik snijd schuim met een afbreekmes, dat werkt perfect.
Mes helemaal uitschuiven en rechtop lange zaagbewegingen maken voor figuurtjes, schuin gehouden langs een lat voor rechte stukken.
De mesjes worden wel snel bot, maar ze kosten maar een paar centen.
Kijk wel uit voor je vingertjes!!!

----------


## daviddewaard

ik heb zelf dit kistje  van highlite



kost maar 3 tientjes kunnen 12 mic's in staan en in het midden nog vakje voor di's en heb er ook nog wat losse mic's in hoesjes inliggen die niet passen in de gaten voor rechtop staan. bijvoorbeeld kick mic

----------


## RayM

Wij gebruiken een ladekast, uiteraard 19".
Daarin 6 lades van 4 HE.
Bovenste 2 voor microfoons, daarna één voor DI's en jack kabels.
Vervolgens 2 voor xlr kabels 5 en 10 m.
De laatste voor allerhande verloopkabels, tape, stift en talkback systeem.

----------


## Stage-Q

Flightcase met diverse laden.

Lade voor mic's is voorzien van stevig foam waar de mic's rechtop in kunnen staan.
Ook zijn hier smalle vormen in verwerkt voor de richtpijpjes.

Aan de zijkant van de lade is ruimte gehouden voor mic. klemmen.

----------


## vasco

Ik heb voor mijn microfoons ooit eens deze gekocht.
Gebruik uiterst weinig van DAP maar dit is dan weer iets wat wel bruikbaar is van ze.

Draadloos heb ik een andere methode voor.
Per set van vier ontvangers in een flightcase inclusief lade waar de zenders in liggen (en mijn vitamine  :Big Grin: ).

----------


## jans

Ik heb de microfoons lange tijd in gamma "alu" koffers vervoerd. 1 voor zangmics, 1 voor instr. mics.
Zo sleep je gewoon overal je hele arsenaal mee.
Wil hier ook anders mee omgaan. Denk er sterk aan om met losse etui's te werken en hier dan direct de klem bij in en een eventuele verloop. 
Ook voor losse verhuur veel makkelijker.
Het nadeel hiervan is dat je er met beleid mee om moet gaan, maar dat moet je vindt ik zowieso met je kostbare gereedschap.

Kan me voorstellen dat een flightcase zoals hierboven genoemd ook goed kan functioneren, maar wil zelf af van al die losse kistjes.
Ik hoop binnenkort een fatsoenlijke ladencase te kunnen bouwen.

----------


## jens

Kabels en mics heb ik nooit in dezelfde kist...

Kabels horen thuis in de kabelkisten en niet tussen de mics vind ik. Ik heb ook altijd me kabel cases bij/op het podium staan zodat ik altijd genoeg kabels bij de hand heb.  Mocht ik onverhoopt wat  ombouwen of e iets stoort of kapot gaat heb ik dat in de buurt. Me mic koffers bewaar ik dan weer bij de FOH, vaak sta ik in kleine zaaltjes waar het toch al proppen is. een koffertje schuif je nog wel eens makkelijk onder je mixer of een beetje uit het zicht. Als een band ook klaar is is het eerste wat ik doe ook alle mics eruit trekken en veilig opbergen. 

Ik heb 2 flightcase koffers waar ik ze in bewaar. 1 koffertje voor me instrumenten & 1 koffertje voor me zang, verloop stekkers & DIś, in de koffer bewaar ik ze gewoon in de hoesjes/boxen... en dat weer in vakken in de koffers. 

Voor een laderack moet ik toch nog wat meer investeren om die te vullen  :Wink:

----------


## marcelvanhassel

Wij hebben een koffer als deze maar dan zelf gemaakt. Hierin hebben we ruimte gemaakt voor 5 sm58's, 2 57's , 2 beta57's, 1beta52, 4x Sennheiser e604 en 4x DI. De koffer is uiteraard wat groter dan de prefab van Dap  :Wink: 

De microfoonklemmen schroeven we altijd van het statief af en blijven aan de mic zitten mee in de kist.

Heb even gezocht, maar heb er helaas geen foto van.

----------


## showband

Het voordeel van niet-universele koffers is toch dat je het schuim op maat van je eigen microfoonset snijdt. En je dus bij het opruimen direct ziet als er een microfoon ontbreekt.

Ik vind het zelf wel handig als er bij het opruimen gewoon alle kisten open staan. Een voor 220V+stageblocks, een voor xlr+verloopjes en een microfoon+di kistje. Met een ladenkast gaat me dat niet lukken.

Voor grotere verhuurders is de ladekast oplossing handig. Wat er in gaat is dan een beperkte set kleingrut. Mics, klemmen en verloopjes e.d. Pas bij grotere setups is dat m.i. voldoende spul voor een echte ladenkast.

Voor de kleinere verhuur praat je over een best beperkte set microfoons die je meeneemt. Plus een vaak beperkte bus/aanhangwagen. Die 4 DI's en 10 microfoons die je dan meeneemt zijn niet te vergelijken met de setup voor een festival. Die hebben meestal alleen al het dubbele aan shure SM's mee.  :Smile:

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

Wijzelf gebruiken ook gewoon een 19inch ladecase. Ideaal voor festivals ed. je hebt alles bij de hand en je grijpt nooit mis. :Stick Out Tongue:  Het nadeel is dat deze case vaak Té vol zit waardoor je vaak te veel onnodig meesleept. Toch vind ik deze cases heel fijn omdat je gewoon alles erin hebt zitten. Voldoende XLR, 220volts Buhne Infra en alle mics die je maar nodig kunt hebben, Van Beta52 tot Microtech Gefell tot SD LCM85. Ideaaal :Big Grin:

----------


## drummerke

Ik werk ook met een standaard kistje met een micro inlay (20) maar hier merk je al snel dat niet alle microfoons hier degelijk inzitten. Maar een ladenkist is voor mezelf weer iets te zwaar.

----------


## bones2001

Off topic,




> De microfoonklemmen schroeven we altijd van het statief af en blijven aan de mic zitten mee in de kist.



Waarom schroeven een hoop mensen die dingen er steeds af ?
Ik laat ze lekker zitten, en zwiep de complete statieven zo de kist in  :Big Grin: 

On topic,

Hier gebruiken we ook de Highlite koffertjes,
HIGHLITE online - Case for 12 mic's

Standaard inhoud,
5x SM58
1x Beta58
2x SM57
1x Beta57
2x Senn 906
1x Beyer 201
En in het zijvak,
5x Senn 904
1x Beta52 

Overheads zitten weer in hun eigen koffertje.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Off topic,
> 
> 
> Waarom schroeven een hoop mensen die dingen er steeds af ?
> Ik laat ze lekker zitten, en zwiep de complete statieven zo de kist in



 Omdat je ze dan vaak slechts één keer kan gebruiken, de tweede keer zijn ze stuk. :Cool:

----------


## bones2001

> Omdat je ze dan vaak slechts één keer kan gebruiken, de tweede keer zijn ze stuk.



Das kras,
ik heb er echt nog nooit eentje kapot gekregen  :Smile: 
Wel ben ik er heel wat kwijt geraakt aan handige Harry's die zo nodig willen helpen opruimen....

----------


## moderator

Hier gaat de klem ook bij de mic. Statieven zitten een statievenkist, of bij kleinere optredens in een tas.

De klem gaat mee met de mic, een EW handheld is immers anders dan een Rode NT5. of een sm58

Microfoons gaan in mickistjes mee, of wanneer het er een paar zijn ( doorgaans losse verhuur) in hun etui, die vervolgens in een kistje.

----------


## Watt Xtra

Bedankt voor jullie antwoorden.

Ik heb de laatste jaren eigenlijk alleen nog maar racken met stolpcases in gebruik. Ik zal morgen eens een foto maken van hoe ik het op het moment gebruik. Losse bakken met schuim inlays. maar ook hier ben ik nog niet tevreden over. Mics liggen alsnog los in de bakken als het ware.

Dure mic's in kleine koffertjes ben ik geen voorstander van, A deze koffertjes gaan snel kapot, B ze raken of zoek of worden "per ongeluk meegenomen".

----------


## Stoney3K

> Dure mic's in kleine koffertjes ben ik geen voorstander van, A deze koffertjes gaan snel kapot, B ze raken of zoek of worden "per ongeluk meegenomen".



Inlays maken met schuim die bovenin je kabelkist komen?

Gewoon maar even een idee  :Wink:

----------


## RenéE

> Bedankt voor jullie antwoorden.
> 
> Ik heb de laatste jaren eigenlijk alleen nog maar racken met stolpcases in gebruik. Ik zal morgen eens een foto maken van hoe ik het op het moment gebruik. Losse bakken met schuim inlays. maar ook hier ben ik nog niet tevreden over. Mics liggen alsnog los in de bakken als het ware.



Tussenschotjes in de bakken maken en een deksel er op? Wil je de mics in etuis blijven vervoeren of gewoon los? Wil je naar elke klus een min of meer standaard set microfoons meenemen of kan dit nogal verschillen?

Ik ben er overigens groot voorstander van om microfoon en klem bij elkaar te houden. Niet passende klemmen zijn vrij irritant, evenals het moeten zoeken naar passende (om er vervolgens achter te komen dat de passende al voor andere mics in gebruik zijn genomen).

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Tussenschotjes in de bakken maken en een deksel er op? Wil je de mics in etuis blijven vervoeren of gewoon los? Wil je naar elke klus een min of meer standaard set microfoons meenemen of kan dit nogal verschillen?
> 
> Ik ben er overigens groot voorstander van om microfoon en klem bij elkaar te houden. Niet passende klemmen zijn vrij irritant, evenals het moeten zoeken naar passende (om er vervolgens achter te komen dat de passende al voor andere mics in gebruik zijn genomen).



Rene, dit zou jij toch moeten weten?? Ik wil zoveel mogelijk standaard hebben. Met het overschot aan mics de laatste tijd wordt hierin dus ook een standaard gevoert zeg maar.  :Big Grin:  
Deksels erop heb ik ook aan zitten denken. De huidige bakken gebruiken en dan een dekseltje zien te fabriceren.

Stoney3, de bakken die ik nu heb passen idd ook in de kabelcases bovenin. Denk dat ik er met wat deksels al wel ben.

Ik hou jullie op de hoogte.

Draadloze mics heb ik overigens bij de ontvangers zitten netjes in schuim in een lade.

----------


## vasco

> Waarom schroeven een hoop mensen die dingen er steeds af?
> Ik laat ze lekker zitten, en zwiep de complete statieven zo de kist in



Omdat een klem bij een mic hoort en niet bij een statief. Het is toch wel prettig als de microfoon in zijn klem past op de klus waar deze is. Jij hebt misschien steeds maar één klus waar al je materiaal is, andere hebben materiaal regelmatig verspreid staan over verschillende klussen.

Jou methode werkt goed voor jezelf maar niet voor iedereen vandaar dat mensen dingen anders doen dan een ander.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Omdat een klem bij een mic hoort en niet bij een statief. Het is toch wel prettig als de microfoon in zijn klem past op de klus waar deze is. Jij hebt misschien steeds maar één klus waar al je materiaal is, andere hebben materiaal regelmatig verspreid staan over verschillende klussen.



Ik heb ook nog wel eens 'helpende' brekers gezien die op hun gemakje het hele statief uit elkaar gaan lopen schroeven en alle losse onderdelen in de kist deponeren. Blijft altijd leuk als je dat aan het einde van je klus terugkrijgt... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Overigens is dat niet beperkt tot microfoonstatiefjes. Menig T4-tje heb ik ook tot IKEA-pakket gereduceerd gezien.

----------


## Cappetijn Audio Service

Bij onze band hebben we een speciale flightcase voor op wieltjes.
Met 6 of 7 racklades.
Met de Benaming van Vocal microfoons/ drumkit,Diboxen,Handhelds/Dasspelds,Klitteband,micklemmen, enzov.
Dan heb je altijd je eigen spullen + microfonie bij je.
Nog een extra ruimte voor xlrkabels/verlooppluggen/kabels enzov.
En dan weet je zeker dat je alles hebt.

Succes!!

----------


## metalteacher

ik zou dan weer graag willen weten hoe je zelf schuim snijdt voor het op maat maken van je microfoonkist. ik heb een vrij grote kist gekocht op de pa beurs en daar ligt alles los in in etuitjes. Niet ideaal en ik wil het graag veranderen, maar ik vind nergens een kist waar behalve de microfoons ook nog het triggermoduul in past plus triggers.

----------


## showband

Schuim snij je gewoon met een broodmes.

Ik doe het countour door en door.

En dan halveer ik het uitgesneden stuk. Die stop ik terug in het gat. En klaar.

----------


## @lex

> Tussenschotjes in de bakken maken en een deksel er op? Wil je de mics in etuis blijven vervoeren of gewoon los? Wil je naar elke klus een min of meer standaard set microfoons meenemen of kan dit nogal verschillen?
> 
> Ik ben er overigens groot voorstander van om microfoon en klem bij elkaar te houden. Niet passende klemmen zijn vrij irritant, evenals het moeten zoeken naar passende (om er vervolgens achter te komen dat de passende al voor andere mics in gebruik zijn genomen).



Om nog maar te zwijgen over het moeten zoeken naar dat ene statief met die afwijkende maat. 'Oh die grote? Die staat thuis. Ik dacht dat we geen draadloze handhelds zouden gebruiken.' En haal dan maar eens in schubbekuttenveen ergens een adapter vandaan!

@lex

----------


## Noobie

De meeste mic's liggen bij mij gewoon in een etui (bijgeleverde sennheiser) in een 19" lade. Gaat al jaren goed, je moet alleen het rack waar die lade in zit ff rustig tippen in de vrachtwagen/bus. En zorgen dat de lade nagenoeg vol zit met etui's natuurlijk. Klem blijft wel altijd bij de mic. Ook de beltpacks e.d. gaan op die manier gewoon in dezelfde 2HE lade mee.  :Big Grin:

----------


## NesCio01

Mikes,

Voor de meeste mikes heb ik net zo'n case 
als daviddewaard (pagina 1).
Makkelijk te vervoeren en de losse adaptors kunnen
er ook bij.
In het midden passen zelfs de kitdoosjes van DPA.
Case wel bij de regie laten staan ja.

Ik heb ook nog AKG 414's, die vervoer ik in de bij-
geleverde koffer.

Handhelds, beltpacks en vlaggen liggen in het schuim
in 3 laden. Probeer binnenkort wel ff foto'tje van te
schieten.

grtz

----------


## SH1000

> Schuim snij je gewoon met een broodmes.
> Ik doe het countour door en door.
> En dan halveer ik het uitgesneden stuk. Die stop ik terug in het gat. En klaar.



 
Goed idee.

Maar wat voor schuim gebruiken jullie en waar haal je het?
Ik heb zojuist een hele MEGA-Hornbach afgestruind, maar kan eigenlijk niets naar mijn zin vinden  :Confused: .

'T is overigens voor een koffer ~ 45 x 35 x 20 cm waar ik mijn microfoons + bijbehoren in op wil bergen.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Elke flightcase boer of webshop heeft het. wij halen het bij de schuimkoning op de beeklaan in den haag

verkrijgbaar in diverse kleuren en dikten

----------


## HR Soundproductions

> 1: 5 van de 7 laden iets open.
> ....rechtsboven de DI's in het foam
> ....daartussen klemmen, JanWillems enz.
> 
> 2: 2 vlaggen, 4 kleintjes een batterijenetui en frequentielijst
> 
> 
> 3: 1 vlag met daaronder BNC_kabelvak, ruimte voor 6 beltpacks en CD's
> 
> ...



 
Ziet er erg netjes uit, ben zelf ook wel een voorstander van dingen op een vaste plek te liggen (heb soms een licht chaotische inslag). 

Durf nu eigelijk haast niet meer te zeggen dat ik zo'n beetje al mijn draadgedragen mics en wireless in de origenele dozen (of wat er van over is) vervoer :Cool:

----------


## sn-partyservice

Zou het mogelijk zijn dat de foto's op nieuw er worden op gezet?

----------


## drbeat

Even een enorme KICK...

Ik ben ook aan het denken hoe ik het slimste mijn mics en kabels moet vervoeren en opbergen.
Om mijn mics in een losse case te stoppen is een oplossing. Net als al mijn xlr kabels, multi en snakes.

Nu loop ik al een tijdje te denken om dat eens allemaal anders te gaan doen en het in 1 of 2 cases met laden te stoppen.
Een lade met mics en DI's, een lade met kabels en een grotere met de multi en een lade met de snakes.

Mij lijkt het erg gemakkelijk zeker in de oefenruimte van me zodat alles netjes opgeruimd is.

Nu ben ik benieuwd hoe dat bij de meeste collegas gebeurt...met een losse case of met een vergelijkbaar principe.

Of hebben jullie inmiddels ook een heel nieuw principe..met andere woorden...kan het slimmer...handiger...sneller?? Of zelfs veiliger voor de mics en DI's????

----------


## Gast1401081

> Even een enorme KICK...
> 
> .........kan het slimmer...handiger...sneller?? Of zelfs veiliger voor de mics en DI's????



ik vind van wel

----------


## drbeat

> ik vind van wel



Jaaaa... Zo iets bedoel ik...niet in die hoeveelheid want ik heb maar 1 zon kistje nodig maar zo iets heb ik in mijn hoofd.

Mag ik aannemen dat je zelf ook zo werkt??  

Van de week maar eens wat gaan uittekenen..

En die lades met dat ladesysteem zijn oerdegelijk...die kunnen aardig wat hebben..

Dank u!

Zijn er nog meerderen die op deze manier werken? Mij lijkt t prima werken maar kan me vergissen.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Hier ook soortgelijke ladencases.
Voor de microfoons gebruiken we meerdere van deze inlays: http://www.penn-elcom.com/default.asp?PN=M6001
Daar kunnen 25 microfoons in + 4 condensator pijpjes. De meeste microfoons passen daar probleemloos in, standaard Shure SM57/58 maar ook een AKG C414 of een Sennheiser MD421. (Schuim geeft best makkelijk een beetje mee).

Een beta 52 is wel weer lastig, dus die moet er los naast, net als een beta 91 of andere specials, maar die stop je dan gewoon in een tasje.

Naar mijn idee werkt dit systeem gewoon handig, ook voor festivals, van bovenaf heb je een prima zicht over wat je bij je hebt.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## NesCio01

@Hugo: Ik houd mijn 414's toch maar in bijgeleverde case,
dat vind ik toch veiliger voor deze mikes.

@DrBeat:  Nico van NL-cases heeft ze zo goed als op voorraad

grtz

Nes

----------

